
The Restaurant Where Google Claims to Have Booked an Actual Meal via Duplex - apress
https://daringfireball.net/2018/05/duplex_booked_restaurant
======
exodust
This article hopelessly omits the whole point it outlines for finding the
restaurant... what the employees said when questioned about Duplex. He just
makes the story about how good Twitter is for getting the answer he wanted!

